
El-Kurru’s Carved Graffiti Reveal Another Side of Ancient Nubia - prismatic
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/ancient-kush-graffiti-tombs-temple
======
offsign
Had the fortune of visiting parts of Sudan in late '17\. The country has such
a wealth of history, much of it completely ignored / probably much more still
hidden beneath the sands. When we visited El-Kurru, they had just unearthed a
tomb, and we were amongst the first few dozen people to have walked in the
chamber in thousands of years (or so we were told). At some sites you can camp
amidst the Pyramids, and safety assume you'll be the only visitor. If Sudan
was able to get an accessible tourist programme together, suspect it would be
a serious contender to Egypt.

